# Mad Chainsaw Johnson?



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

The lexicanum page on the chainsword lists a number of notable chainsword users, Ciaphas Cain, Imbram Gaunt, and then right at the bottom it lists Mad Chainsaw Johnson, commander of the White Scars. Honestly, I find this a ridiculous name for any space marine, let alone a White Scar. Can anyone give me an explanation for such a humourous name for the most serious of marines?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Space Marines are mad. That`s the part you forgot. Other vise they would know a shitload of fear. 

Its probably a nickname, Astartes seem to give each other nicknames.

Edit: You post a shit hole of threads, you know that, right? 30 threads in as many days. That`s a lot. Almost more than me during the E3 news flow in the video games section.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres his quote
Problems? Problems? There is no problem I cannot solve with this...

+++ attributed to Mad Chainsaw Johnson, Commander of the White Scars +++

Now from what I have found is either he was a very and I mean very minor Char. 40k or he a Fan fiction char. that somehow got mixed in with the cannon fluff either way its a pretty funny and cool name


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> or he a Fan fiction char. that somehow got mixed in with the cannon fluff either way its a pretty funny and cool name


Exactly the reason I tend not to use Lexicanum.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Exactly the reason I tend not to use Lexicanum.


A large amount of there stuff is pretty on spot but at times they can give some mis information.

Anyway I say we all have a contest and make a Mad CHainsaw Johnson model. I think it would be fun to do...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> A large amount of there stuff is pretty on spot but at times they can give some mis information.


Yes, yes, very true, but I prefer to use canon sources as much as possible. I only tend to check references on that site to get full details and accounts of stuff, but they tend to be quite lacking in that department at times.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Yes, yes, very true, but I prefer to use canon sources as much as possible. I only tend to check references on that site to get full details and accounts of stuff, but they tend to be quite lacking in that department at times.


yeah i satrted using the 40k wiki and it seems to have a lil more info. on things too. For all I know this char. could be real char. from a very very long time ago


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> yeah i satrted using the 40k wiki and it seems to have a lil more info. on things too. For all I know this char. could be real char. from a very very long time ago


Yes, he is very much canon. White Dwarf 93 (UK). But yea, we shall put emphasis on a very, very, very damn long time ago.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Yes, he is very much canon. White Dwarf 93 (UK). But yea, we shall put emphasis on a very, very, very damn long time ago.


damn that is old as dirt and well dirt is pretty damn old


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> damn that is old as dirt and well dirt is pretty damn old


Indeed, makes one wonder how canon it is nowahdays. Sounds like one of those shits they came up with during the Dark age of shitty ideas. (Squats?)


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

He should be dual wielding the sister repentia two handed chainswords, and only be wearing armor on his legs and feet. That way he looks like some 80's WWF throwback. Have him wear a helmet but have a mullet sticking out of it.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

If you find space marines with names like this, they're probably from the rogue trader era, when space marines often had more american names and the fluff was a tad less developed.

(Of course we still have Lion El Johnson etc...)


----------

